# Name gesucht für ein Solariumstudio



## moreno_81 (10. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Seit 3 Monaten plane ich mit meinem Geschäftspartner eine Eröffnung eines Solariumstudios in der Nordwestschweiz. Der Business-Plan steht, der Termin bei
der Raiffeisenbank steht auch... nur eines fehlt, der Name.

*Zum Projekt:*
Wir wollen uns mit unserem Solariumstudio durch Design abheben. Es wird ein Solariumstudio im "Lounge-Stil"... was so viel heisst, dass es exklusiv erscheinen soll.

Das fängt schon mit dem Boden, der im Kirschholzlaminat daher kommen soll... die Kabinen werden mit Schiebetüren versehen sein und sehr sehr stilkonform. Es wird viel mit Mood-Lights gemacht... 

Im Eingangsbereich wird eine Meetingzone mit Ratanmöbel eingerichtet sein die eine Wohlfühlatmosphäre generieren soll.

*Namenssuche:*
Wir sind seit einiger Zeit mit dem Namen am kämpfen. Es sollte nicht irgendein Name sein der mit Sun.... anfängt und mit irgendetwas anderem aufhört... es sollte mit der ganzen Loungeatmosphäre und den exklusiven und sehr poppigen Geräten im Einklang sein. 

Erste Gedanken haben folgendes ergeben:

infinity-studios

*infinity*: die Endlosigkeit / die Unbegrenzheit / die Unendlichkeit

*Motto*: endlos geniessen... -> Lassen Sie Ihre Gedanken unbegrenzt freien Lauf und entfliehen Sie dem Alltag.

Vom inneren Gefühl sagt es mir, dass das ganze noch nicht zu 100% ausgereift ist. Würde mich daher auf eure Inputs freuen und danke bereits im Voraus.

Moreno

ach ja: der zweite Name der uns vorschwebt wäre http://www.appolon-studios.ch

Appolon: aus der griechischen Mythologie -> Sonnengott

Apollon
??????? (Apoll?n) Apollo Rang V,

Gott der Poesie, des Lichtes, der Pest und der Prophetie
Musenführer (Beiname: Musagetes)

gleichgesetzt mit Phoebus (Sonnengott)
Sohn des Zeus und der Titanin Leto

unverheiratet, Vater des Asklepios
Zwillingsbruder der Artemis
Himmelskörper: Sonne , Kithara (Saiteninstrument), Pfeil und Bogen


----------



## SunnyBunny (10. März 2008)

moreno_81 hat gesagt.:


> *Zum Projekt:*
> Wir wollen uns mit unserem Solariumstudio durch Design abheben. Es wird ein Solariumstudio im "Lounge-Stil"... was so viel heisst, dass es exklusiv erscheinen soll.
> 
> *Namenssuche:*
> Wir sind seit einiger Zeit mit dem Namen am kämpfen. Es sollte nicht irgendein Name sein der mit Sun.... anfängt und mit irgendetwas anderem aufhört... es sollte mit der ganzen Loungeatmosphäre und den exklusiven und sehr poppigen Geräten im Einklang sein.



Hier mein kleiner Brainstorm:

Sun-Lounge?
Sun-o-rama?
Sun-tastic?
Apollo-Lounge?

Gruß Sunnybunny


----------



## moreno_81 (10. März 2008)

Hallo Sunnyboy

Danke dir für die Vorschläge. Von all den von dir vorgeschlagenen Namen gefällt
mir Apollo-Lounge am Besten.

Wobei die Kern der Gründung nicht auf einer Lounge basiert sondern auf einem Solarium Studio.... passt mir irgendwie die Endung "-Lounge" nicht ganz. Lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren! 

Gruss


----------



## Flip89 (17. September 2008)

Apollos Refugium?

Zu kompliziert, oder?;-)


----------



## matrixxp (8. Oktober 2008)

Sun and So(u)larium, irgendwie trennen oder optisch angleichen, ist ja auch nur eine Idee.

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg mit eurem exklusivem Solarium.

Markus Wehner


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Sun-Paradise,
Suntopia,
Freunde der Sonne ^^


----------



## BlockeR (8. Oktober 2008)

hallo,

vielleicht SunStation oder HouseOfSun oder SunnyPlace ..... oder noch besser Sun-taMaria..xD...........

Gruß


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Apollons-Place,
Trend-Sun,
Sun-Fashion,
Young-Sun,
Apollons-Home,
Sund-Design


----------



## Maniac (8. Oktober 2008)

Apollos Shining Sun


----------



## ink (8. Oktober 2008)

Ist es nicht reichlich sinnlos noch Namen reinzuwerfen?!


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich schon, aber wenn es einem schon in den Sinn kommt


----------



## BlockeR (8. Oktober 2008)

Sehe ich so wie Matze. Wenn einen die Muse erst einmal hat, ist es schwer sich wieder zu lösen. xD


----------

